# Pigeon Poop



## gsclarke (Sep 12, 2014)

I have been adopted by a pigeon but he's now getting quite tame and wondering into the house etc.

I caught him one evening last week to take him to the vets next day for lice treatment, and feeling sorry for him I let him out in my bedroom for the night where he perched on my headboard and happily pooped all night making a glorious mess. Lesson learned!

He wonders into the kitchen and poops all over the floor till my husband threatens to roast him on the next Barbeque.

I've seen people posting about their pets perching on their heads or sleeping on top of the wardrobe or having free run of the house and so on.

How on earth do the deal with the mess????


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Many people put pigeon "pants" on their indoor, free roaming pigeons. 

http://www.pigeonrescue.org/birds/care/pigeon-pants/

Terry


----------



## gsclarke (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow - I wasn't expecting that! Thanks.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Our pigeon wears a diaper during the day when inside the house. A few things to note...

Not all pigeons accept these. I have read where they will roll around on the floor and lose balance because of them. My pigeon, Simon, is mentally challenged so he had no problem accepting the Pigeonwear.

You have to change the diaper every couple hours. All that poop needs to go somewhere! You cannot allow your pigeon to carry a loaded diaper all day long. It can cause irritations/flies/maggots. 

DO NOT leave bird unattended with it on!! I read a horror story where someone left home only to return to a dead pigeon. It somehow got mixed up in the straps and strangled itself. I can see the danger as I have had to go to the rescue a couple times because the velcro strap came loose on Simon(kid didn't attach securely). 

You risk losing the trust of your new friend. Let's face it, pigeons aren't puppies and kittens who like to be held and fussed over. They like to land on and hang out with us. Dealing with a diaper will be stressful to your pigeon the first few times because you will have to hold him/her down while you "dress" him/her. Again, Simon is a couple sandwiches short of a picnic and has yet to hold a grudge. Just know that once you subject your pigeon to the diaper, he/she may not let you handle him/her again. They have a GOOD memory!!


----------

